# Art/Object Issues > Rigging >  How about a rigging video where the sculpture doen't end up going  boom?

## T. Ashley McGrew

At LACMA:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61y1-...layer_embedded

----------


## Paul Brewin

Nice video! Wish I could see above where the chainfalls are attached and how it lays back before it is lowered onto the pallet.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Yeah really, the preparator/geek in us is going "How are the beams spanning the scaffolding set up?" "Is that just Tyvek softwrap or something else around the round slings?"

----------


## mike hascall

The straps seem to be knotted to the chain hoist hooks. How does that work?

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

I was assuming that those were just extra wraps to take up slack maybe?

----------


## jackjacki

i Wish I could see above where the chainfalls are attached............,  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mark Wamaling

Here is another rigging video and article from the Whitney:

http://whitney.org/WhitneyStories/InstallingFrankStella

The time lapse install video in the gallery shows two yellow rigging equipment that I have seen before elsewhere for installing a very large (heavy frame) painting with a aviation cable on the back of the frame. They used sand bags as counter weights.

----------

